# Can anyone identify this snake please?



## Fee4503 (Apr 30, 2020)

Hey, Not the best photo I know!...but I’m sitting at work and my children just send me this photo! So just trying to see if I need to call someone out to relocate it? Or is it harmless?
Found North Brisbane.
Thanks


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Apr 30, 2020)

Looks like a kellback, non venomous.
Than again I could be wrong, it could be a rough-scaled snake, highly venomous. Very difficult to tell between the two.


----------



## Fee4503 (Apr 30, 2020)

Oh dear! Okay thanks. The photos I have aren’t very clear unfortunately. The video they took is a little clearer but I can’t share here. Hopefully it was just a keelback!


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Apr 30, 2020)

Without a clearer view of the side of the head, I would exercise caution. While it does seem to be a Keelback, given the photo quality I would not entirely rule out the pssibility of it being a Rough-scaled snake, which are dangerously venomous. Check out this Qld museum website: https://www.qm.qld.gov.au/Find+out+about/Ask+an+Expert/Question+of+the+month/Question+Archive/Questions/2009/November+2009#.XqqP46gzZn.I have some more info on telling the difference which I will post if I can find it. In the meantime here is the museum photo of a Rough-scaled Snake.


----------



## Fee4503 (Apr 30, 2020)

Okay thanks. Yes, we are always cautious anyway. They were in the backyard, and came across it. So they sent photos and took the dog inside. This is the another photo., kinda has a side view, but again not the best.


----------



## Sdaji (Apr 30, 2020)

It's a Keelback. You also get Rough-scaled Snakes in your area which are very dangerous, and they look similar, so be careful playing with anything which looks like this (or any snake you can't positively identify). Keelbacks are lovely snakes and you're lucky to share your home with them


----------



## Deanna Spillman (Apr 30, 2020)

Seems like a Kellback, but don't take risk. It can be some venomous snake too.


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Apr 30, 2020)

Definitely a keelback judging from that last photo.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (May 2, 2020)

Thanks for the second photo, which allows a positive ID. Can’t locate my original info., however I think it is important to be able to distinguish between these very similar looking snakes, so have provided the following.



Note: Loreal scales prevent the preocular scales in front of the eye being in direct contact with the scale edging the nostril. When absent, the nostril scale directly contacts at least one preocular scale.

*Keelback: *
· Possesses a loreal scale
· Dark edges between larger upper lip scales (supralabials)
· Rear part of mouth curves distinctly upwards
· Anal scale and scales underneath the tail are all divided (paired) 
· Dark bands across body not all in a line (some are a checker board pattern)

*Rough-scaled:*
· No loreal scale
· No dark edges to supralabials
· Line of mouth is straight
· Anal scale and scales underneath the tail are all single 
· Dark bands across body relatively in line (parallel pattern)


----------

